# The Greens - Parking Space required



## Roy21 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I will be moving to Al Ghozlan 3 building in The Greens in a week's time and in urgent need for a 2nd car parking space. Does anyone have a space they would like to rent for a year on a monthly pay basis? preferably in the same building.

Where else or who else can I go to get a car parking space for a 2nd car? Any advice or help will be appreciated.

Regards,
Royston


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Check with your concierge/security guy. Some money might have to change hands, and maybe he'll remember which apartment (and it's parking spot) is empty, or if there's a 3BR with only one car, or 1BR or 2BR with no cars.
Just make sure you're talking to the right guy. Might take a week or so before you get to know people and vice versa.


----------

